# Arrow Challenge



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the idea! I'll do it (if I have them done by then)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

if we're going to vote, maybe we should have a standard yardage everyone should get a group from


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

30 yards would be a good yardage.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> 30 yards would be a good yardage.


some of us actually like to keep our arrows in one peice... lets go with like 50


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

I don't make hunting shots at 50 yards.
I say about 20.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll do it, but I hope I don't cut the other arrows' fletchings with my other broadhead arrow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> I don't make hunting shots at 50 yards.
> I say about 20.


20-30 sounds like a good idea. i just have to get my bow sighted in, well, actually I am sighted in to about 30.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys the group's distance isn't that big a deal. Heck, for those of you who have targets just use a multi-spot for all we care. It's just to see that the arrows fly well for you.

In the end the vote won't be on what you can shoot (a compounder who started this morning should be able to group better than a selfbow shooter who's been doing it for years), but the arrows themselves and the amount of care put into them.

For example, someone posted a set of their competition arrows, capped and crested carbons with colorful fletchings and a fancy nock. And on the traditional forum someone actually footed one of their carbons with pieces of an aluminum arrow. It's that kind of care and creativity that we'll be voting on, not if you can knock your own feathers off at 70 yards!

For example, anyone who can make a legal broadhead that can screw into their carbon or alumunim arrows and be shot from their compound would pretty much steal my vote right off the bat *hint* *hint*.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Good I am up for this.... I wonder where my arrow making stuff is.... I trying to think of what heads to use for this... what do u think kegan.......LOL

This should be fun.....


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I'll do it, but I hope I don't cut the other arrows' fletchings with my other broadhead arrow.


well I just put up 3 paper plates with bullseyes on the braoadhead target and shoot each target onceIf I'm shooting 3 arrows or else we have a cardboard deer cut out to put up If were shootin one shot at a time.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Who cares about yardage just post what yardage you shot. I am down for this with my longbow but not wiht my compound my arrows would get destroyed.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Now we're getting ball rolling! This looks like it's going to be a good one


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> well I just put up 3 paper plates with bullseyes on the braoadhead target and shoot each target onceIf I'm shooting 3 arrows or else we have a cardboard deer cut out to put up If were shootin one shot at a time.


I guess I will just shoot one arrow at each dot on my block target.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I guess I will just shoot one arrow at each dot on my block target.


good plan, because I'm sure you don't want to robinhood your hunting arrows esecially with your Easton Tracers on them. wow, that would get pricy!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, if youd have given me 2 weeks notice I would have still had access to our workshops - lathes + milling machines are always good for this stuff.
Dont know where I would have tested them though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> good plan, because I'm sure you don't want to robinhood your hunting arrows esecially with your Easton Tracers on them. wow, that would get pricy!!!


Well, I only put a Tracer nock on one of my arrows while i'm practicing and I shoot that one last so I don't accidentally robinhood it or bust the nock off.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet, im in,my arrows will go straight threw my hay bails so you cant see them.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. I was thinkin about it.. but i think ill stay out of this one... 

At least give you all a fair chance! 





ha If i have time.. ill see about trying to do this...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe keagan should start a thread " arrow contest pix" or somethinkg like that. btw can you have more than one entry?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Maybe keagan should start a thread " arrow contest pix" or somethinkg like that. btw can you have more than one entry?


Sure. Just put names on the sets. I'll wait until July or August though, for an actual contest thread. There each person who wants to enter will just put some pictures and specs up all at once, and come the week's end we'll have a vote. Keep it neat and simple.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> some of us actually like to keep our arrows in one peice... lets go with like 50


50 feet? lol

im used to shooting about 45 yards away ill keep it at 40..


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, you guys are lucky with vanes. I use FOB's so I can't shoot a group at any yardage, I've broken them out to 60 yards and after a while it adds up. but in the end it's worth because they fly so well and with broadheads all I can say is WOW. With field points most of the time they will just go through the openings, but with broadheads it would just cut the FOB.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> Hey, you guys are lucky with vanes. I use FOB's so I can't shoot a group at any yardage, I've broken them out to 60 yards and after a while it adds up. but in the end it's worth because they fly so well and with broadheads all I can say is WOW. With field points most of the time they will just go through the openings, but with broadheads it would just cut the FOB.


What's so special about FOB's (and what does that stand for)?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll post some pics up tomorrow. They are a replacement for vanes.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> What's so special about FOB's (and what does that stand for)?


It will come as a shock to you


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I've seen them- saren't they those little discs you put at the rear end to help balance? I think some were litterally like little propellers?

I jsut never learned what they stood for, or what the big deal was?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep that is what they are. FOB stands for fletching only better and it gives you better flight than vanes. It also makes broadhead tunign much easier.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahhh. I guess I'd beleive it- most people only seem to use those short, stiff little plastic vanes anyhow.

Anyway, I'm thinking August first I'll start the arrow thread. Rules are simple: at least three arrows, with three pictures: one of the points, one of the whole set, and one of them in some sort of target. On August 8 we'll have a vote and on August 10 I'll count up the votes. 

How's that sound?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> Ahhh. I guess I'd beleive it- most people only seem to use those short, stiff little plastic vanes anyhow.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking August first I'll start the arrow thread. Rules are simple: at least three arrows, with three pictures: one of the points, one of the whole set, and one of them in some sort of target. On August 8 we'll have a vote and on August 10 I'll count up the votes.
> 
> How's that sound?


sounds good. when you say one picture of the points do you mean the broadheads?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sounds good. when you say one picture of the points do you mean the broadheads?


I'm pretty sure he does.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

How are we going to vote on this, by how accurrate they are and by how nice they look?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> How are we going to vote on this, by how accurrate they are and by how nice they look?


I am a little confused on the voting too....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Accuracy really isn't what I was thinking. Put it this way: the worst shot with a compound on here could probably do better than the best barebow shot on here. So none of us traditional archers would have a chance and simply being in this is a waste of time. So, the basic idea was to vote on how much care, creativity, and inginuity goes into the set.

And by points I do mean broadheads.


----------

